# War



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Since I don't want to ruin the paintball thread I'll start this one.

War is nessacary and must be carried out when all other political outlets have been exhasted! Like in Iraq. Oil or no oil he poses a threat to national security not only to his neighbors but the rest of the world.

Remember to keep this friendly and I will try myself.

SMTT


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ghandi







had the right idea!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"War is nessacary and must be carried out when all other political outlets have been exhasted! Like in Iraq. Oil or no oil he poses a threat to national security not only to his neighbors but the rest of the world."

See ya! Let us know how it works out for you and also where to send the flowers!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If my country asks, I go, simple as that. Myself and my family enjoy the freedom this country provides and I would fight to afford others that same freedom. I think it is hypocritical for people to live in this country and not grab a gun and fight for it. It is called being an adult and shouldering the responsibility that comes with it. I couldn't give a sh*t less about the Middle East; however, the political and economical ramifications are too great in our country to not take decisive action.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I think it is hypocritical for people to live in this country and not grab a gun and fight for it"

Once they enter this country, guaranteed I will grab a gun and fight for it. Until then, I have not seen what all the fuss is about in Iraq except North Korea where a real nut lives with his finger on the trigger.

"however, the political and economical ramifications are too great in our country to not take decisive action."

Does the Gulf of Tonkin ring a bell?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Grabbing a gun and fighting when the enemy is here on your home front is to late. By then your military has been wiped out. Do you really think civilians have a chance against a military that already has wiped out our military, which is by the way the greatest the world has ever seen? Man those odds, "I don't like" very well. So anyhow this guy Saddam is going to have this nuclear weapon and don't be fooled to think he won't use it. He has already used chemical and biological weapons against us already. So I don't want to live in a world with nuclear material being release into my atmosphere and either should the people around him. Remember what happen after WW1 we became isolationist again and look what happen WW2. We must, as the worlds only Super power, act like international police. The UN is supposed to but they lack the will to do so. So you are going to send me flowers. I'll be waiting for my flowers as soon as I can save the world from a madman like Saddam from unleashing the power of the stars on this planet so there will be flowers to give.

We as a world need to stop nuclear weapons from developing and start destroying them before we destroy ourselves. We are talking about the power of the universe here. This power is what makes the sun bright and burns so beautiful every morning I wake up and it also can destroy everything living. This power was met for space and it should stay there.

SMTT


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

"Once they enter this country, guaranteed I will grab a gun and fight for it. Until then, I have not seen what all the fuss is about in Iraq except North Korea where a real nut lives with his finger on the trigger."

I can agree on both points, however I would much rather fight on foreign land before it comes to the US. I am not that worried about sadam, but we should have taken him out years ago.

"Does the Gulf of Tonkin ring a bell? "

I am not old enough to remember Vietnam as it unfolded, but yes I aware of the "non-incident" that escalated the war, and the governments involvement in reporting the attack.

Is that what is happening in Iraq? I dont know, but I doubt it.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

So what you are actually saying the United States should use First Strike? If so, what does that make us?

Once the nukes fly, it won't matter if its too late here or not, it will be too late for everyone in the world.

I don't buy the UN, nor do I believe we should trash our constitution for the UN charter. I think everyone that wants to own a gun should do so under the 2nd Amendment. I think anyone that wants to pray should be able to do so without restrictions. But under no circumstances do I think the United States should enter into a war for expediency sake nor without ramifications of the number of dead it will bring. Look at Vietnam. How many lies were told to get our "boys" over there to die? And for what? So Vietnam can now entertain us with their tourism?

Wow, this topic is a good one


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Is that what is happening in Iraq? I dont know, but I doubt it. "

That's the point! We don't really know what our government is really doing because we are not being given enough information. All I keep hearing about is the OIL OIL OIL. Is that really worth dying for when there are other types of energy available? Is your car worth a life?

"however I would much rather fight on foreign land before it comes to the US. I am not that worried about sadam, but we should have taken him out years ago."

That statement is rhetoric because, you have not idea why the government sends you anywhere, but history shows governments lie! I agree about taking Saddam out long ago, but look at who is President now and why his personal reasons are also involved. Remember, Saddam wanted his Daddy killed. What better present for a son to give his father but the head of the man that tried to kill him.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Oil (US) vs. Oil (Europe)

Well since oil is such a big topic I did some thinking about it. Now who is screaming the loudest about the US and her policies towards Iraq and about the US obtaining its oil? Europe! Why is that you ask? Well they say the one who is screaming the loudest may have something to hide. Well Europe is the beneficiary of Iraq Oil for Food Program. So it really comes down to Europe wanting to keep in good with the Iraqi program so oil cost stay down and at the same time blame the US for wanting what they call "Their Oil". So now it's an oil issue and the US isn't really a big concern now. It Europe not wanting to cut of her own free hand out. To bad this guys a wacko and like fishman2 said are you willing to trade your car for your life?

SMTT


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I love political discussions! Heres my 2 cents:

In the history of the world there has never been a country so powerful, yet so restrained in using their power.

I find it humerous that we are searching high and low for a molecule of evidence against Iraq when North Korea is standing up and yelling "WE'RE MAKING NUKES :rasp: :rasp: " It seems there might be a Bush family fued in here somewhere..

the fact of the matter remains is that Iraq represents a clear and present danger to the securityt of the United States people and they need to be dealt with. Same goes for North Korea as well. I am not saying WAR WAR WAR but something needs to be done to minimize the threat.









-Xenon


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I am not saying WAR WAR WAR but something needs to be done to minimize the threat. "

Send McDonalds and Burger King over there. Better still, send all the vegetarians







they thave alot of anger built up :rasp:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> We must, as the worlds only Super power, act like international police. The UN is supposed to but they lack the will to do so.


It is this american attitude that was the cause for the sept 11 attacks and the war against terrorism!
It is also the main reason that most of the East hates you guys!
can't you see?
if you take control then they will resist and hate you for it - after all what right have you?
You have no right to inflict your laws and regemes on anyone, that would be a dictatorship! - just as bad as them and just as ignorent.
the best way to tackle this is by making agreements with them, not by telling them what to do.
That is up to your government AND the rest of the world.

I bet you wish you had never voted for Bush now!
oh, I forgot you didn't


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> Better still, send all the vegetarians
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol  
perhaps I should go in and fix all the worlds problems


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

"That's the point! We don't really know what our government is really doing because we are not being given enough information. All I keep hearing about is the OIL OIL OIL. Is that really worth dying for when there are other types of energy available? Is your car worth a life?"

So according to you we should have never been involved in any war, because government initiates all war and as we all know governments lie. Interesting point.

"But look at who is President now and why his personal reasons are also involved. Remember, Saddam wanted his Daddy killed. What better present for a son to give his father but the head of the man that tried to kill him."

I dont buy that point. I do think Saddam posses a threat, just not as large as some are making it. I also think that bush inherited a shitty economy and what better way to spark the economy than a little war. There have always been ulterior motives for war. Do you really think we took on Saddam the first time is because he invaded Kuwait? I highly doubt it, that just gave us an excuse. But there also has to be some truth for the reason given to the public. It would not fly. There are underlying reasons for many of the things I do, but that does not negate the superficial reason.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"So according to you we should have never been involved in any war, because government initiates all war and as we all know governments lie. Interesting point."

Of course its an interesting point







How many wars did you personally start with the Indians, Spanish, Koreans, etc., etc., etc.? C'mon, I know this is not a perfect world, but I'm not of the opinion we need to toss our weight around or our money when our own people are suffering. We won't even defend our own borders and illegals flock in unrestricted! If it were my choice, I would pull our troops out of the majority of the foreign lands and in particular Korea, where that country has spit on us enough. As for the Middle East, who do we bow down to? Saudia Arabia where the 911 terrorists originated from. I don't see us threatening to go into the kingdom to rid the source :rock:

Innes: You go ahead and do that, just don't take a bible with you, there is no religion recognized there other than Muslim. Try not to "lose" your head over the issue


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Show_Me_The_Teeth said:
> 
> 
> > We must, as the worlds only Super power, act like international police. The UN is supposed to but they lack the will to do so.
> ...


We are dambed if we do and dambed if we dont. 
If that is the attitude of the rest of the world that I say "f*ck you, pay us back all our money and dont come crying to us when your shitty little military gets over run by China and dont ask us for another f*cking cent because you cant feed your people.
Dont beg us for help and then slap us in the face when we give it.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

grosse gurke: Now you got the general idea of where I am with this screwed up world. The U.S. has helped many nations and I don't think any (except one) has ever paid us back what we have put into them.

Think about this, where is our economy now? And who doesn't want to have it on the front pages? Clinton was getting a blow job while ordering military strikes on the phone. Then used military actions to hide his trial with other front page, so his trial would get buried elsewhere in the news.
Bush doesn't want the public to think about the economy cause elections are coming up.

That is the real way of the world.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thats why we shouldn't have this problem.daddy should of taken out saddam when he had the chance to do it the first time.daddy f8cked up and let him continue living.yeah send inspecters over there.. like saddam really going to say "oh,by the way the nukes are over here"..if you going to do it..do it now..president dubba has no idea what he's doing.and i'm pissed cause gas price in frisco has gone up..2.00 buck for the cheap sh*t.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

fishman2: I have always been generally pissed off at the way the rest of the world treats the U.S.. I think most of it stems from a deep jelousy of the quality musicals we continue to produce


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I think most of it stems from a deep jelousy of the quality musicals we continue to produce"
Nothing like a good quality American made Fender, not made in Korea


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Unfortunatly there is about a 2 year lag in the economy so he is getting blamed for everything. And if memory serves (I could be totally wrong) wasnt Clinton in office when Saddam gave us the finger and we pulled totally out of Iraq?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Yes he did. Clinton prefered to finger Monica instead


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

The thing between N. Korea being less important than Iraq is like comparing piranhas to goldfish. One is definitely a threat while the other can be manipulated into doing what you want it to do. So have any of you ever heard of N. Korea prior to this last month? I don't think so. N. Korea said it had a nuclear weapons program but Monday the denied ever saying they had one. Sadly though they may. But China isn't going to let N. Korea start firing nuclear weapons. China wants to remain a superpower in the East and they will be damn if a poor country like N Korea is going to challenge them in any shape or form. Welcome to medieval politics. It only gets better here. With that being said Iraq will use its weapons just to prove to the world he was serious and how much power he has. But understand this, once Iraq is done you better believe N. Korea will not be forgotten and you will see the US ringing that doorbell too.

SMTT


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

"Yes he did. Clinton prefered to finger Monica instead "








That is a scary thought. You think the leader of the free world could at least get some fine p*ssy instead of that bloated skank. Makes us all look bad.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Makes us all look bad"
:laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have heard of North Korea ever since that little war in the 50's. They have consistently used nuclear weapons as poker chips in the international game of politics. They provide rocket advice to Pakistan, Iran, Afghanistan, etc. etc.....Kim Jong is a bad mother f'er and his country can actually do something to us unlike Saddam. Dont get me wrong, Saddam is a bad mofo but I think the nukes threatening Alaska is a bit more pressing than a few left over grains on anthrax in Iraq.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Holy Sheite Muslim batman! Innes sounds like one of those towel heads that blew up the towers.

Although I don't agree with everything our government does, I try to stay positive in what they do. As far as my opinion goes. I think we ought to drop a couple nukes over in Iraq and turn it into the land of glass. That would be simple enough. Most people think that would set off a nuclear world war. I don't think so. I think it would have the same effect it had when we dropped two on Japan. It sent the message that we weren't playing around and who is next!

This would also free up our troops to go knock the sh*t out of Korea. The only good thing I've ever seen come out of Korea was this girl I use to tap back in high school.

Why is it the United States' problem and why do we think we need to fix it? C'mon, it's either that or let them kill each other and then come after us. Besides, our economy hinges greatly on oil.

It's a pretty messed up world out there. The problem is that the governments hate each other, not the people. I've met people from all over the world and of different religions. There are good and bad just like here at home.

I say we attack the Amazon so we can get P prices down!








:rockin:


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Youre on your own with all the nuclear fall out you have created. I may not agree with INNES but hes still by buddy so I give him full privilege to defend what you said about him. That was wrong. I will not tolerate any racism here though, so watch your step.

SMTT


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> I will not tolerate any racism here though, so watch your step.
> 
> SMTT


Agreed, This is a friendly (although sometimes heated)exchange of ideas. Nothing personal should be taken or given. IMO.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I think we ought to drop a couple nukes over in Iraq and turn it into the land of glass." Wonder if that would make all-glass aquariums cheaper in cost?


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

If we nuke, we have to have a master plan. You always have to have a plan B, or you will get caught up. Vietnam is a never ending battle between right or wrong decission. There may never be a right or wrong answer as to why it happened. We need to fight for what we stand for and not for what another countries problems are. If we are going to loose something, so be it....I have a small arsenall at my house. I could pick off at least 2500 people, considering I miss 1000 times. I will fight for my country and that is it, not some foreigners.

-Kevin-


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"We need to fight for what we stand for and not for what another countries problems are." I seem to recall that is part of why we are going into Iraq, their countries problems (Saddam) is pulling us in. Again, if the agenda is to go after terrorists, then go after Saudi Arabia, that is the country making them with their oil and our money. Yes Iraq is probably hiding them and funding them, but that is a nickle and dime country when you look at where these bung ho's are coming from. I read in the paper that Muslim religion is a peaceful religion, maybe it is, maybe it isn't, but I don't exactly hear these peacemakers denouncing what these psychos are doing in the name of THEIR RELIGION. Face it, in the history of the world, man-made religion has always instigated or caused problems for the world. This IS NOT the kind of world of love Jesus taught in the name of His Father.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Youre on your own with all the nuclear fall out you have created. I may not agree with INNES but hes still by buddy so I give him full privilege to defend what you said about him. That was wrong. I will not tolerate any racism here though, so watch your step.
> 
> SMTT


  
Thanks SMTT
Razorlips are you mental raving looney?
not just in these posts but in all the posts I've seen of yours you seem like a selfish bloodthirsty ignorant twat!
and the idea of carrying out nuclear attacks on them - well I didn't believe their was anyone more stupid than your president, apparently their is.
And for your information I am English!
not "one of those towel heads that blew up the towers"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> Razorlips are you mental raving looney?
> not just in these posts but in all the posts I've seen of yours you seem like a selfish bloodthirsty ignorant twat!


Am I gonna have to seperate your guys? I knew when I saw the title "War", we were in for a knock down, drag out, no holds barred thread.

I love it.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

WHOA now Innes! Sit back and have some tea and a lettuce sandwich. I'm far from looney but I'm working on it and nobody is more retarded than Bush except for one person and it's not polite so I won't mention your name here! Twat!!! Now that's some good eatin! Bloodthirsty? Hmmmm, yep that would be me. I like the occassional car acident as much as the next guy.

I was just stating an opinion just like you and the rest here. You really should try eating some red meat once in awhile. Protiens promote healthy brain function.

Really, unless you're a government official, there's nothing us little guys can do or say to stop what is happening in the world.

As far as your slam to the American attitude earlier, you should come visit sometime. It's a jealousy thing I think. Most people in the world don't know what real freedom is like. America doesn't ride the shirt tails of other countries either like our allies do. I was in the U.S. military so I have a little better perspective of what the gamble is of going to war. I also have nephews already activated to the middle east just waiting to do their thing. I don't want them killed but they are paying the price for what we have and need to protect. They understand that.

War is never a good thing and whether or not I support, is of little value. If we're going though, I wish we would just rock N roll. We already have most everything in place over there. We just as well blow something up!

Maybe if Saddam survives the war, England would like to have him come stay with them for awhile. You could turn him on to some tea and crumpets and mellow him out. Maybe you and Saddam could become buddies. He may be into that kind of thing!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dubya


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

c*ck


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Innes, I don't really care what you had for breakfast! :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey now, be nice to our Englishman. Afterall they have their own version of Bill Clinton sitting around the throne :rasp:

What was it ole' wannabe king said about Camilla? something about wanting to be her tampon?







oo:

Hey goes to show you how much power and wealth corrupts. The big difference between your country and ours (not to mention the bigger number of veggie eaters, could be cause of mad cow disease no one wants meat?) is we American's can replace our highest leader once every four years. Oops forgot, the Queen is a high paid sitting, powerless leader so she don't count. To tell you the truth, I don't see much differences between the two parties, Democrat or Repubican. Ok, now I'm done with the attacks of our allies and polical leaders, it is all in fun and affection









As for Innes having c*ck for breakfast, have you seen Fear Factor in our country? LOL


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Truece?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

It was the c*ck for my breakfast that made me become a vegetarian :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Razorlips said:


> Truece?


I'll think about it









only joking! Truece it is


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Damn you guys are acting like a pair of silly teenage girls in love! :rasp:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> Damn you guys are acting like a pair of silly teenage girls in love! :rasp:


want to join us?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Actually would I would love to see is all the war-mongering world leaders, the wealthy and psycho-path terrorists all be shipped onto another planet and let them duke it out. Leave all us peace loving people alone.

As for joining you? naaaaa, I'm a maverick


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

From the "Your Opinion Doesnt Matter Dept":

http://www.cnn.com/2003/ALLPOLITICS/01/16/antiwar.vote.ap/index.html


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"The resolution said military action against Iraq would cost billions of dollars"

That friends is the bottom line for liberal Democrats! how dare they prevent us from making a new sandlot for our children to play in.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I just have to say that I will not support a leader or a government that hides the truth from its people and manipulates what is really happening. Beleave me I love the freedum I have but if you think about it use loose another one allmost everytime congress votes. I beleave I have no say in what happends so I'm not going to support it, But I do beleave that if they cam over here they could not win, I know being a supporter of owning firearms, that I will die protecting my home I've worked hard for. I would beleave differently if the pres and the goverment didn't hide some much sh*t from the pubilic, I would be with them. But when the pres cant even come out and say they have all the information telling them they do for a fact hold nukes. I'm not behind them. sorry are country is already in a very deep hole and war is gonna make it bigger. Think for a sec that if they wanted saddam dead he would be all bullshit aside the man would be dead. thats it plan and simple. sorry these are just my opinions and thats all they are.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Anyone have any more opinions, or is it time to close this puppy?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

shut it down!


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Enough is enough we all need to go to WAR IN THE GULF!

Saddam has to go and we have exhausted all other means to oust him. Humanity demands we save those unfortunate souls that he threatens everyday.

May God bless the men and women that will die in this conflict for they will pay the ultimate price for freedom and security of the world.

SMTT


----------

